# ! NEW FOR 2010 CURLYS PINSTRIPING !



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*I'M OPENING A NEW SHOP TO WORK OUT OF. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO VISIT ON THE POSTED HOURS OR CALL ANYTIME !!!!!!

CURLY 
562-208-8380 CELL*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*MOVING IN!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*FIRST SATISFIED CUSTOMER, ERNIE FROM DELEGATIONS TULARE !!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*SOME THING FOR NEW YEARS DAY !!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

**** SOME 'BEST OF' HIGHLIGHT FROM 2009 ****


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

*looking good curly congrats on the new shop....*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YOU THE MAN CURLY
GOOD LUCK WITH THE NEW SHOP


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

CURLY DOING BIG THANGS FOR 2010  
CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW SHOP


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Congrats carnalito! What a way to start the new year. Wish you the best of luck :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

By the way you do offer big brother discounts for a certain 62 rag in the making? LOL!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

MUCH PROPS TO THE MANN. DOES THIS MEAN I GOTTA BRING MY NEW CAR ALL THE WAY TO PARAMOUNT???? :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

No more house-calls I assume?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Low_Ryde, delinquint 61, shark_infested_82, HMART1970, cha cho, *$Rollin Rich$ 82
*
I CU FOO GET IN LINE I GOT A VIP CARD


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 31 2009, 05:43 PM~16148295
> *No more house-calls I assume?
> *


 :tears:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Here is a few of Curly's work for Latin Kustoms!!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

ILLUSTRIOUS C.C IS PROUD OF OUR FEARLESS LEADER CURLY FOR DOING HIS DAMM THING! YOU DESERVE IT HOMIE!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

alot of nice work homie, good luck on your shop,and keep layin down them lines.

u off of cherry ? ? ? ??


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i can be ur first employee..lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

nice work man. one of these days i may hit you up on some striping


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

CONGRATS ON THE NEW SHOP CURLY,YOU DESERVE IT HOMIE.YOU DO AMAZING WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Dec 31 2009, 04:43 PM~16148292
> *MUCH PROPS TO THE MANN. DOES THIS MEAN I GOTTA BRING MY NEW CAR ALL THE WAY TO PARAMOUNT???? :biggrin:
> *


*YES!!!!! I WILL NEED THE CARS TO COME TO ME. I AM RESERVING FRIDAYS FOR MOBILE WORK WITH MY EXISTING SHOPS. I'M LOOKING TO PUT OUT SOME QUALITY WORK!!! THANKS FOR THE PROPS EVERYONE!!*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Dec 31 2009, 08:43 PM~16149382
> *you make the guys here look like preschoolers !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 31 2009, 05:19 PM~16148651
> *alot of nice work homie, good luck on your shop,and keep layin down them lines.
> 
> u off of cherry ? ?  ? ??
> *


*
CLOSEST INTERSECTION IS PARAMOUNT BLVD AND SOMERSET! STOP BY SOMETIME!!*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

CONGRATS!

wish ya nothing but success in 2010 bro!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*MY "OPEN" HOURS WILL BE,

Monday - Thursday 3PM - 6PM 
Friday CLOSED
Saturday 9am - 12pm

I'LL BE THERE EVERYDAY (except fri), BUT I REALLY CAN'T WORK WITH VISITORS ALL DAY SO THE DOOR WILL BE CLOSED EXCEPT FOR THESE HOURS. EVERYONE IS WELCOME *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 1 2010, 04:13 AM~16149963
> *
> CLOSEST INTERSECTION IS PARAMOUNT BLVD AND SOMERSET! STOP BY SOMETIME!!
> 
> ...


for sure man, i'll stop by, haven't seen you since the time i met u at coast air brush.

good luck on the shop.

u need a part time employee,some 1 to tape, mask off or apply the gold size?


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

so you got any LIL, 2010 or grand opening specials going on for us?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Dec 31 2009, 04:55 PM~16147882
> *SOME THING FOR NEW YEARS DAY !!
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :thumbsup: real nice work homie


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

real good work....good luck with the shop...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Dec 31 2009, 06:12 PM~16148027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeee


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

BAD ASS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats Curly!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 Man bro as soon as you did our cars i could see you was gonna take the game over and you have,you the man.I wish you all the best in your new shop,i know you'll make it.


----------



## El Frijolito (Dec 23, 2008)

CURLY THANK YOU FOR THE GOOD WORK " EL FRIJOLITO " LOOKS CLEAN. THE WAIT TIME WAS WELL WORTH IT :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Frijolito_@Jan 2 2010, 11:47 PM~16167016
> *CURLY THANK YOU FOR THE GOOD WORK " EL FRIJOLITO " LOOKS CLEAN. THE WAIT TIME WAS WELL WORTH IT  :biggrin:
> *


POST PICS WHEN YOU GET IT ALL PUT BACK TOGETHER HOMIE!


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

CONGRATS ON THE SHOP CURLY WISH YOU NOTHING BUT SUCCESS :biggrin: .....BY THAT WAY THANKS FOR ALL THE HARD WORK. IM REALLY HAPPY WITH ALL THE WORK YOU DIDON MY RIDE :biggrin: ....GOT GO SEE YOU SOON....I NEED SOME MORE TOUCHES ON IT  .... :cheesy:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Frijolito_@Jan 2 2010, 11:47 PM~16167016
> *CURLY THANK YOU FOR THE GOOD WORK " EL FRIJOLITO " LOOKS CLEAN. THE WAIT TIME WAS WELL WORTH IT  :biggrin:
> *


ALWAYS HOMIE.....CURLY GETS DOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*GRAND OPENNING CARNE ASADA SATURDAY JANUARY 16TH, 9AM - 3PM !!!!

I'M INVITING EVERYONE DOWN FOR AN OPEN HOUSE TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT !!! FREE FOOD AND DRINKS !!! 

BRING YOUR CARS BY SO I CAN GET SOME GOOD PICTURES TO POST ON THE WALL !!! *


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

whats up jaime, this is albert formerly (lowfairlane). How you been? Man i dropped of the pinstripin radar for a while now, but gonna start practicin and get back on my game...i still dont forget how you called me and were willing to give me some pointers and tips over the phone without needing to ask...that was the coolest shit to me  . congrats on the shop bro, big thangs are happen for you as i can c.....one question, when you do those big leafed pieces do you use machine or hand turn everything??? :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 3 2010, 09:05 PM~16175444
> *GRAND OPENNING CARNE ASADA SATURDAY JANUARY 16TH, 9AM - 3PM !!!!
> 
> I'M INVITING EVERYONE DOWN FOR AN OPEN HOUSE TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT !!! FREE FOOD AND DRINKS !!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

CURLY GOT DOWN ON MY CUTLASS :thumbsup: HE IS THE MAN!!!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin: CURLY IT WAS NICE CHILLEN W/YOU AT PARAMOUNT PARK, AND GOOD LUCK ON YOUR NEW SHOP. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

HELL YEAH CURLY GETS DOWN.. MY BOX IS ON POINT.. GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Dec 31 2009, 03:55 PM~16147882
> *SOME THING FOR NEW YEARS DAY !!
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE WORK HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol hell ya bro congrats and i wish you the best !!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

damn homie looking real good, i wish i was out there to get some work done!!!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Dec 31 2009, 03:54 PM~16147864
> *FIRST SATISFIED CUSTOMER, ERNIE FROM DELEGATIONS TULARE !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Q-VO CURLY :biggrin:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

Congrats Curly!!! See ya at the open house bro...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 3 2010, 11:05 PM~16175444
> *GRAND OPENNING CARNE ASADA SATURDAY JANUARY 16TH, 9AM - 3PM !!!!
> 
> I'M INVITING EVERYONE DOWN FOR AN OPEN HOUSE TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT !!! FREE FOOD AND DRINKS !!!
> ...


*ILL BE THERE* :cheesy:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h82looooz_@Jan 4 2010, 09:14 AM~16177841
> *Lol hell ya bro congrats and i wish you the best !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SAMMY, whats up carnal! This is Hugo, Curly's carnal! The 66 looks good homie :biggrin: You remember that button that flew off at the church? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice work curly!


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*CURLY DOES SOME TOP NOTCH WORK!!!!!!!!
CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW SHOP AND VERY WELL DESERVED..... STAY COOL CURLY.....*


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

DIDI YOU SAY CARNE ASADA HMMMMMMMMM


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Happy New Year Curly, I wish you much success in your new business venture. I will definitely stop by your shop after my son's pedal car comes back from paint. :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 3 2010, 10:05 PM~16175444
> *GRAND OPENNING CARNE ASADA SATURDAY JANUARY 16TH, 9AM - 3PM !!!!
> 
> I'M INVITING EVERYONE DOWN FOR AN OPEN HOUSE TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT !!! FREE FOOD AND DRINKS !!!
> ...


I WILL BE THERE CURLY
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

ill be down there soon ill stop by...good luck homie


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jan 4 2010, 09:43 PM~16186159
> *CURLY DOES SOME TOP NOTCH WORK!!!!!!!!
> CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW SHOP AND VERY WELL DESERVED..... STAY COOL CURLY.....
> *


x2
Congrats Curly


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 3 2010, 11:05 PM~16175444
> *GRAND OPENNING CARNE ASADA SATURDAY JANUARY 16TH, 9AM - 3PM !!!!
> 
> I'M INVITING EVERYONE DOWN FOR AN OPEN HOUSE TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT !!! FREE FOOD AND DRINKS !!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 4 2010, 06:46 PM~16184345
> *SAMMY, whats up carnal! This is Hugo, Curly's carnal! The 66 looks good homie :biggrin:  You remember that button that flew off at the church? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HA HA HA HA helz ya bro we waz just talking bout that on the first, :biggrin: :biggrin: good to hera from ya bro, hows the big TX?? when ya comen back out? :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 4 2010, 05:05 AM~16175444
> *GRAND OPENNING CARNE ASADA SATURDAY JANUARY 16TH, 9AM - 3PM !!!!
> 
> I'M INVITING EVERYONE DOWN FOR AN OPEN HOUSE TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT !!! FREE FOOD AND DRINKS !!!
> ...


will be their,maybe even before that.

kep up the good work homie


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

WHAT UP CURLY,GOOD LUCK IN YOUR NEW SHOP.DREAM TEAM CUSTOMS WILL SEND YOU CUSTOMERS AND SEND US CUSTERMERS.LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

Ese Curly, CONGRATULATIONS on your shop! Wish you nuthin but success. You do one-of-a-kind top notch work. I'll send you pics of my car once I get it back from the patterns. Al rato.  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Dec 31 2009, 04:46 PM~16148318
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Low_Ryde, delinquint 61, shark_infested_82, HMART1970, cha cho, $Rollin Rich$ 82
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*CONGRATS ON THE NEW SHOP!*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h82looooz_@Jan 5 2010, 09:47 PM~16195786
> *HA HA HA HA helz ya bro we waz just talking bout that on the first, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  good to hera from ya bro, hows the big TX?? when ya comen back out?  :thumbsup:
> *


Shit bro its cold as fuck over hear ! I hope you and the rest of the crew had a good new year! :biggrin: I hope to be back youre way this summer, you know get the big tour of the new shop. :cheesy: Tell Leo, Tony and Jesse to toss back a few CORONAS for me !!!!! uffin:


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 7 2010, 01:38 PM~16215535
> *Shit bro its cold as fuck over hear ! I hope you and the rest of the crew had a good new year! :biggrin: I hope to be back youre way this summer, you know get the big tour of the new shop. :cheesy: Tell Leo, Tony and Jesse to toss back a few CORONAS for me !!!!! uffin:
> *




:wow:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 7 2010, 01:38 PM~16215535
> *Shit bro its cold as fuck over hear ! I hope you and the rest of the crew had a good new year! :biggrin: I hope to be back youre way this summer, you know get the big tour of the new shop. :cheesy: Tell Leo, Tony and Jesse to toss back a few CORONAS for me !!!!! uffin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE? YOU KNOW WE WILL FOR YA!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 3 2010, 10:05 PM~16175444
> *GRAND OPENNING CARNE ASADA SATURDAY JANUARY 16TH, 9AM - 3PM !!!!
> 
> I'M INVITING EVERYONE DOWN FOR AN OPEN HOUSE TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT !!! FREE FOOD AND DRINKS !!!
> ...


HOPE YOU GOT ALOT OF PARKING :biggrin: ILL BE THERE FOR A QUOTE ON SOME STRIPING I NEED DONE


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 7 2010, 09:02 PM~16218989
> *WHATS UP HOMIE? YOU KNOW WE WILL FOR YA!
> *


Jesse!!! Que onda Loco!!!! Good to hear from you too homie!! Hows the sixty five coming along? 

TTMFT for Curly!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

carne asada!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: TTT for curly!!!


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Do you have enough space for the trailer? I might just have to swing by... Maybe a sneak peak? Call me up let me know. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

You Da Man!!!






























Here's some other NEWSTYLE cars leafed and striped by CURLY...


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

*HEY CONRADS CURLY, DAMN HOMIE U DOIN BIG THANGS. WELL I'M HAPPY FOR U HOMIE AND WISH U NUTHIN BUT THE BEST :thumbsup: HERE IS MY 66 IMPALA THAT U DID FOR ME....*



























*KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK....*


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

badass work


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

be seeing u real soon curly


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :yes: :thumbsup: to the top 4 the homie will be hitting you up real soon :biggrin: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gud look curly...
i hope this is a good yr for me also


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Dec 31 2009, 03:44 PM~16147774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations homie!!!!!!!!!!! 

your work looks incredible as always!!!!!!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

his work is sick


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

Congratulations on the shop bro !!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

SIK WORK BRO!!! VERY IMPRESSIVE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 11 2010, 11:16 PM~16261035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up Miklo, never saw the top pic!


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

QUIOVOLE CURLY NO SABIA QUE TAMBIEN AQUI TENIAS FOTOS EL JALE CADA VEZ ESTA MAS CHINGON !!!
Y QUE CUANDO TE ECHAS OTRA VUELTA POR ACA?

ALBERTO HERRERA


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 10 2010, 06:08 PM~16248006
> *congratulations homie!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> your work looks incredible as always!!!!!!
> ...


thanks wim!! Good Looking!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 3 2010, 09:05 PM~16175444
> *GRAND OPENNING CARNE ASADA SATURDAY JANUARY 16TH, 9AM - 3PM !!!!
> 
> I'M INVITING EVERYONE DOWN FOR AN OPEN HOUSE TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT !!! FREE FOOD AND DRINKS !!!
> ...


goin down this saturday!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 12 2010, 10:54 PM~16274118
> *goin down this saturday!!  :wow:  :wow:
> *


GOOD CAUSE IM HUNGRY


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

CURLY'S WORK HI-DESERT MAJESTICS


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW SHOP


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn homie you make me wish I still lived back in Cali, I'd take my ride to you in a minute. You ever come out to PHX AZ holla at me! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Orale Curly's! congrats on the new shop. i hope 2010 brings more success than ever before


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 13 2010, 08:40 AM~16276898
> *GOOD CAUSE IM HUNGRY
> *


X10000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

MANDAME UN TACO BRO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 13 2010, 08:40 AM~16276898
> *GOOD CAUSE IM HUNGRY
> *


      :werd: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Dec 31 2009, 06:44 PM~16147774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ITS COMMING TO U SOON


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Dec 31 2009, 04:44 PM~16147774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BIG UPS ON THE SHOP CURLY, ILL BE SEEING YOU SOON HOMEBOY......*


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

*GRAND OPENNING CARNE ASADA SATURDAY JANUARY 16TH, 9AM - 3PM !!!!

I'M INVITING EVERYONE DOWN FOR AN OPEN HOUSE TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT !!! FREE FOOD AND DRINKS !!! 

BRING YOUR CARS BY SO I CAN GET SOME GOOD PICTURES TO POST ON THE WALL !!! *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Good looking out Curly and Illustrious 4 the grub and coo time chill'n


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

i'd like to thank everyone who came out to celebrate my grand opening. It was nothing over the top, but I try and give back to the people who helped me get here. 

THANKS TO THE PEOPLE THAT REPRESENTED THE FOLLOWING CLUBS,

Certified Ridaz
Good Times
Our Style
Individuals
King of Kings
Islanders
LA's Finest
Devotions
Illustrious
Swift
Majestics


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

YOU KNOW ILLUSTRIOUS IS ALWAYS THERE FOR YOU HOMIE!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

last minute work that got done b4 the party! The work never stops!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

bringing the 46 bomb truck to u soon curley


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 16 2010, 09:02 PM~16313528
> *i'd like to thank everyone who came out to celebrate my grand opening. It was nothing over the top, but I try and give back to the people who helped me get here.
> 
> THANKS TO THE PEOPLE THAT REPRESENTED THE FOLLOWING CLUBS,
> ...


Thanks for the food! :thumbsup: We had a good time


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 17 2010, 12:22 AM~16313662
> *last minute work that got done b4 the party! The work never stops!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Love the work on this truck Curly, te aventaste cabron! Looks like a great turn out, which shows great support for you and youre talent!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Curly you know the owner of this 59, she naked without youre work on it!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 17 2010, 12:25 AM~16314180
> *Curly you know the owner of this 59, she naked without youre work on it!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


both of those are nice.. seen them at magnificos


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

hey bro, sorry i couldnt make it out there today, my job transfered me on monday to another shop, and they had me go take I-CAR welding test today, was there all day  I really wanted to go out there today, maybe c if i can stop by one of these saturdays since im already out in LA that day newayz. But congrats on the Grand Opening, and best of wishes for the location and 2010 :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 17 2010, 01:33 AM~16314230
> *both of those are nice.. seen them at magnificos
> *


thank you for the props homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

HOOO look the wagon!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> Here is a few of Curly's work for Latin Kustoms!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 17 2010, 12:45 AM~16314307
> *thank you for the props homie!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ben-dover (Jan 9, 2010)

:uh: FUCK THIS GUY HE CAN'T KEEP HIS WORD


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ben-dover_@Jan 18 2010, 06:12 PM~16331296
> *:uh: FUCK THIS GUY HE CAN'T KEEP HIS WORD
> *


explain?


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT for nice work!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 19 2010, 01:14 AM~16336159
> *TTT for nice work!
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Jan 20 2010, 04:47 PM~16354474
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


IS THAT CHICK IN YOUR AVITAR YOUR LADY???


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

SHHHHHHH Culys got a secret :biggrin: 





































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 19 2010, 12:04 AM~16335744
> *explain?
> *


yes elaborate on that :dunno:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h82looooz_@Jan 20 2010, 09:55 PM~16357040
> *SHHHHHHH Culys got a secret :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Jesse putting in work!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 21 2010, 12:44 AM~16359454
> *yes elaborate on that :dunno:
> *



:drama: :drama: :drama: this outa be good!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 20 2010, 11:47 PM~16359499
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama: this outa be good!!!!
> *


:run:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Heres one curley did for me.How are things bro i know your probably busy as hell,good luck.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h82looooz_@Jan 20 2010, 08:55 PM~16357040
> *SHHHHHHH Culys got a secret :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratulations for your new shop! HOw are you doing nowadays? ANd I wanna know, do you do murals also?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

FIGURE OUT WHAT WE GONA DO CURLY TO IT DESIGN A NICE PATTERN


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

DAMN CURLY,IS THERE ANYWAY I CAN GET YOU DOWN TO SD STILL? I KNOW YOUR A BUSY GUY AND ALL WITH THE OPENING OF YOUR SHOP, BUT IS THERE ANY WAY WE CAN WORK SOMTHING OUT? WE GOT TWO RIDES READY FOR YOUR TOUCH. FOR REALS BRO PM ME OR ASK JOHNNY FOR MY #. THANX :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

TTT for Curly!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats on the shop curly :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

My graphics project for this week!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTMFT looking good curly!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 26 2010, 11:53 PM~16424919
> *My graphics project for this week!
> 
> 
> ...


*Looking good Curly, Congratulations on the Grand opening, sorry couldn't make it out there had to work, but i did drive by there the following Sunday. Good location, i'll be out there soon, to get some stuff done. Stay up.  *


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Special Project for this week, fiberglass bumper kit for a pedal bike!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

All's not well though, got a few problems to fix !!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 27 2010, 12:28 AM~16425393
> *All's not well though, got a few problems to fix !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Jan 8 2010, 04:33 PM~16228621
> *You Da Man!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 26 2010, 11:17 PM~16425263
> *Special Project for this week, fiberglass bumper kit for a pedal bike!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 27 2010, 01:28 AM~16425393
> *All's not well though, got a few problems to fix !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats part of the fun! LOL!! Did you all play the blame game!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 27 2010, 05:17 PM~16432150
> *thats part of the fun! LOL!! Did you all play the blame game!! :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW WE DID! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 27 2010, 09:47 PM~16434046
> *YOU KNOW WE DID! LOL :biggrin:
> *


For some reason I bet Curly got all the blame!!!!LOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 27 2010, 12:28 AM~16425393
> *All's not well though, got a few problems to fix !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 27 2010, 08:38 PM~16434732
> *For some reason I bet Curly got all the blame!!!!LOL!!!! :biggrin:
> *


NOW YOU KNOW HE BLAMED ME FOR THAT SHIT! :roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 29 2010, 12:36 AM~16447331
> *NOW YOU KNOW HE BLAMED ME FOR THAT SHIT! :roflmao:
> *


He learned that shit from me, cuz I was quick to blame his ass for anything!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

nice work..


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Curly getting down!!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

ANOTHER BUSY WEEKEND !!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 28 2010, 09:36 PM~16447331
> *NOW YOU KNOW HE BLAMED ME FOR THAT SHIT! :roflmao:
> *



It's your turn to clean the bathroom jesse! :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

My neighbor Jaiver getting down in the paint booth next door!


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>MUCH LUV CURLY, FROM THE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB</span> :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 31 2010, 02:45 AM~16465842
> *It's your turn to clean the bathroom jesse!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh snapp! Curly cracking the whip!! :wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 31 2010, 02:46 AM~16465847
> *My neighbor Jaiver getting down in the paint booth next door!
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Jaime thats a big fucking paint booth! LOL :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 31 2010, 12:45 AM~16465842
> *It's your turn to clean the bathroom jesse!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS JUST WRONG! :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 31 2010, 10:01 AM~16466991
> *THATS JUST WRONG! :angry:
> *


 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

YOU DO SOME SICK ASS WORK!


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

The"GLOCK 64"


----------



## ochun h.p (Jan 29, 2010)

another wonderful job from curly!


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: Good Luck!!!!


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ochun h.p_@Jan 31 2010, 04:59 PM~16470254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ochun h.p_@Jan 31 2010, 03:59 PM~16470254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a gangsta ride right thurrr!!! A compton woman with balls!!! Show the husband how it's done!!!!


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 31 2010, 09:38 PM~16473732
> *that's a gangsta ride right thurrr!!! A compton woman with balls!!! Show the husband how it's done!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

:0 damn shop looks busy as hell bro :biggrin:


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

BUMP BUMP










:biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

my homie angel is gonna be taking his harley to you soon...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> BUMP BUMP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

your shop is looking sharp and the work is awesome. congratulations bud!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

bump for EL CURLY!!!!


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

Curly and Jess Loc doin the dam thing :biggrin: 















































Handel that shit bro!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

What's up Curly! It's been a minute! Congrats on the new shop.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

curly...no pics.plezzz


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 2 2010, 09:15 PM~16495360
> *curly...no pics.plezzz
> *


that's going to cost you extra...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

l :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

These are a lil better :happysad:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h82looooz_@Feb 3 2010, 10:25 AM~16498110
> *These are a lil better  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


work is looking hella good!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T 4 Curly


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 27 2010, 12:17 AM~16425263
> *Special Project for this week, fiberglass bumper kit for a pedal bike!!
> 
> 
> ...



NICE WORK :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i wonder what curlys name would be if he got a haircut..


:dunno:



dont mind me, im bored


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2010, 06:00 PM~16515158
> *i wonder what curlys name would be if he got a haircut..
> :dunno:
> dont mind me, im bored
> *


hugo


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 4 2010, 11:17 PM~16518386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 DIDNT KNOW YOU WERE A PAINTER TO BRO :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

ALMOST DONE!!!


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 4 2010, 11:26 PM~16518484
> *ALMOST DONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 31 2010, 12:31 AM~16465756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 3 2010, 01:03 PM~16499902
> *work is looking hella good!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2010, 09:00 PM~16515158
> *i wonder what curlys name would be if he got a haircut..
> :dunno:
> dont mind me, im bored
> *


Darkness get yo ass back to work on that glass house homie, by the way that shit is looking good!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 5 2010, 01:05 AM~16518266
> *hugo
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

FUKEN BAD ASS WORK BRO. LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE ..
GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEW SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 4 2010, 10:17 PM~16518386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD ASS WORK, CURLY. FROM THE LOOKS OF IT, YOU'VE BEEN PRETTY BUSY. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND TRY TO STOP BY AND PAY U A VISIT SOON.... * :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 5 2010, 01:26 AM~16518484
> *ALMOST DONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NOICE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 4 2010, 11:17 PM~16518386
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good curly  bad assssssssssssssss work


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 5 2010, 08:44 AM~16520532
> *Darkness get yo ass back to work on that glass house homie, by the way that shit is looking good!!
> *


yes masta


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

CHECK OUT THE NEW HONDA COMMERCIAL FEATURING A SMALL CLIP OF THE SWIFT CC CIVIC "Mi Delirio",





























http://toolofna.wiredrive.com/l/p/?present...6f2bf5c6c430ea5

http://www.swiftcc.net/members/Honda_Civic_2.html


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*REAL NICE WORK !!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 5 2010, 10:00 PM~16527352
> *CHECK OUT THE NEW HONDA COMMERCIAL FEATURING A SMALL CLIP OF THE SWIFT CC CIVIC "Mi Delirio",
> 
> 
> ...


told you


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

u do some bad ass work homie


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Curly is the man


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 5 2010, 10:00 PM~16527352
> *CHECK OUT THE NEW HONDA COMMERCIAL FEATURING A SMALL CLIP OF THE SWIFT CC CIVIC "Mi Delirio",
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

BAD ASS WORK CURLY !! CANT WAIT TO GET MY CAR, OVER TO YOU BRO,,,I WLL HIT U UP AS SOON AS I AM READY!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES! :roflmao:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

congrats hommie! good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 10 2010, 01:39 AM~16569021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much shipped to the 713!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Bump for Curly! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 10 2010, 12:39 AM~16569021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: also be droping of depost too


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 11 2010, 11:08 AM~16583291
> *:thumbsup: also be droping of depost too
> *


empty your pockets, son! i know you got bank!!


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

T T T! FOR SOME CLEAN WORK!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER! GOOD LUCK DAVID!! INTRODUCING GALLO BRAVO , ON IT'S WAY BACK HOME TO CORONA, CA*


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 11 2010, 11:49 PM~16589704
> *ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER! GOOD LUCK DAVID!! INTRODUCING GALLO BRAVO , ON IT'S WAY BACK HOME TO CORONA, CA
> 
> 
> ...


nice work :yes:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

GOOD LUCK CURLY AT YOUR NEW SHOP MAY GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS SOME BAD ASS WORK HOMIE.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 11 2010, 11:34 PM~16589538
> *empty your pockets, son! i know you got bank!!
> *


:biggrin: why am i next :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Blazers looking good Curly....Johnny sent me pics...


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*BUMBLE BEE SIGHTING!!! DEBUTING AT THIS YEARS 2010 DUB SHOW LA!! YOUTUBE SWIFT 2010 FOR MORE INFO!!!*


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 13 2010, 12:00 AM~16599597
> *BUMBLE BEE SIGHTING!!! DEBUTING AT THIS YEARS 2010 DUB SHOW LA!! YOUTUBE SWIFT 2010 FOR MORE INFO!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BEE IS TIGHT!!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*NEIGHBOR JAVIER FROM JM POLISH AND PAINT PUTTING THE FINISHING TOUCHES ON ANOTHER FRAME OFF FULL SHOW FOR OUR STYLE CC !!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*NEXT IN LINE FOR A MAKEOVER, ALBERTS LEXUS FROM SWIFT CC*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Curly I am ready for you to drag some lines!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

im a beginner striper. how do you get the lines so close and straight?
do you freehand the lines,
do you draw the lines and then strip over them,
do you lay tape down,
or do you use The Beugler Striping tool?

im asking because The Beugler Striping tool can only do two strips in one color.

and i cant find small enuff tape to lay down inbetween the two diff colors. so i would have to lay down two tape lines to get the same effect. 

so can you show a demo of how you make two diff color lines side by side.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

nice to meet you finally after soo long bro :biggrin: ..... got stuck asking you questions about the paint, that i forgot i had went there so you could give me examples of how you stripe the wheels :uh:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 11 2010, 10:49 PM~16589704
> *ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER! GOOD LUCK DAVID!! INTRODUCING GALLO BRAVO , ON IT'S WAY BACK HOME TO CORONA, CA
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT LOOK TIGHT CURLY... GOOD JOB HOMIE.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Feb 5 2010, 02:17 PM~16523518
> *FUKEN BAD ASS WORK BRO. LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE ..
> GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEW SHOP :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*can you fix up my g-ride???*


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 11 2010, 09:49 PM~16589704
> *ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER! GOOD LUCK DAVID!! INTRODUCING GALLO BRAVO , ON IT'S WAY BACK HOME TO CORONA, CA
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! MAN YOUR WORK IS BEAUTIFUL!! MUCH RESPECT AND CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW SHOP!!!! I WILL HAVE TO VISIT WHEN I COME DOWN... 

 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 12 2010, 12:49 AM~16589704
> *ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER! GOOD LUCK DAVID!! INTRODUCING GALLO BRAVO , ON IT'S WAY BACK HOME TO CORONA, CA
> 
> 
> ...



CURLY THE MONTE CAME OUT BADASS HOMIE.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

thanks curly for the work u did. i finally put the bike together.  and i cant wait to see GT EDITION out


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

Got time to stripe a 63 impala?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Damn Curly your work is Crazy. I see them SWIFT C.C Boyz keep you busy
!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

curly this is big AL i need a appointment soon as u can get me in;;thanks


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

WAZ GOOD CURLY :wave:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 17 2010, 11:13 AM~16640505
> *curly  this is big  AL  i need a appointment  soon as u can get me in;;thanks
> *


CALL ME !!!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*SOME LITTLE TOYS I'VE BEEN PLAYING WITH*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 17 2010, 11:59 PM~16648517
> *SOME LITTLE TOYS I'VE BEEN PLAYING WITH
> 
> 
> ...


looks good curly


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 18 2010, 12:59 AM~16648517
> *SOME LITTLE TOYS I'VE BEEN PLAYING WITH
> 
> 
> ...


no wonder you not picking up ur phone :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 17 2010, 11:59 PM~16648517
> *SOME LITTLE TOYS I'VE BEEN PLAYING WITH
> 
> 
> ...



DOPE, :thumbsup: Maybe you could throw down some stripes on my Laptop :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 18 2010, 12:59 AM~16648517
> *SOME LITTLE TOYS I'VE BEEN PLAYING WITH
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

I need my 63 striped it's down at leos shop right now let me know If you have time? Trying to have the 63 ready by phx.


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on opening your shop. Looking forward to getting my car done up


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

sup curly gotta see u in a couple weeks dawg :0


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*LATEST VICTIM TO JOIN THE FAMILY !!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn! I wish I still lived in Cali i'd be on your waiting list in a minute :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 18 2010, 11:03 PM~16658039
> *LATEST VICTIM TO JOIN THE FAMILY !!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*ACTION SHOTS OF THE K5 HOOD !!!*


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

congrats curiy goo luck the ourstyle los angeles


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 18 2010, 11:15 PM~16658174
> *ACTION SHOTS OF THE K5 HOOD !!!
> 
> 
> ...




:wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 19 2010, 01:15 AM~16658174
> *Damm Jesse I bet you and Jaime both got Carpel Tunnel fucking with all that leaf!!!</span>*


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Curly good job on my K5. The racing stripes came out sick as fuck. Havent seen any like that before. Cant wait to bring in the 63 on April 12....Seee Yaaaa Soon homie....


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 18 2010, 11:15 PM~16658174
> *ACTION SHOTS OF THE K5 HOOD !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: you guys are crazy!!! those wrist had to be hurting after all that turning :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i would have to pull out the electric screw driver for this one


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 19 2010, 12:03 AM~16658039
> *ACTION SHOTS OF THE K5 HOOD !!!*
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Wow! Awesome! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 19 2010, 01:15 AM~16658174
> *ACTION SHOTS OF THE K5 HOOD !!!
> 
> 
> ...




HOLYSHIT! :wow: YOU WENT TO WORK ON THIS ONE CURLY.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2010, 11:51 PM~16667260
> *i would have to pull out the electric screw driver for this one
> *


watch it now!!!!(No ****) :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 13 2010, 01:16 PM~16602950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


freehand! Double lines are one of the hardest thing to do. Use a beugler magnet strip to guide your hand and some tape to guide the brush. This should work well for a beginner! Sorry for the late reply ...


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*THE BLACK MAMBA IS DONE!!! PICTURES COMING SOON!!*


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 20 2010, 01:25 AM~16668479
> *THE BLACK MAMBA IS DONE!!! PICTURES COMING SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 20 2010, 12:25 AM~16668479
> *THE BLACK MAMBA IS DONE!!! PICTURES COMING SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: IS THIS ANOTHER SWIFT C.C RIDE?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 19 2010, 11:23 PM~16668100
> *watch it now!!!!(No ****) :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


dammit
caught me slippin


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 31 2010, 02:35 AM~16465786
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 TTT GMC


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 31 2010, 01:35 AM~16465786
> *ANOTHER BUSY WEEKEND !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Purple Truck!!! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 19 2010, 06:15 AM~16658174
> *ACTION SHOTS OF THE K5 HOOD !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Damn i think thats the most leaf in one spot i've ever seen. :biggrin: But i like it,i like it. :biggrin: Heres an old one you did for us ,you the man curley.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 20 2010, 12:25 AM~16668479
> *THE BLACK MAMBA IS DONE!!! PICTURES COMING SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS NICE  I LIKE THE COLOR


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 20 2010, 12:18 AM~16668443
> *freehand! Double lines are one of the hardest thing to do. Use a beugler magnet strip to guide your hand and some tape to guide the brush. This should work well for a beginner! Sorry for the late reply ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

TTT for Curly and the boys in the shop!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Feb 19 2010, 10:29 AM~16660771
> *Curly good job on my K5. The racing stripes came out sick as fuck. Havent seen any like that before. Cant wait to bring in the 63 on April 12....Seee Yaaaa Soon homie....
> *



Any pics of the finished product? :0


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Feb 22 2010, 03:55 PM~16691084
> *Any pics of the finished product? :0
> *


Finished product pics will be up this week. Shooting clear over it on Friday.
TTT for Curly doing the damn thing.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

KC :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

chillin here grubbin on some popcorn....bring on the feature presentation!! :drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:WAITING ON MY TURN ;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*DID AN ESCORT FOR JAVIER'S DAUGHTERS QUINCE THIS WEEKEND ! HAD A GOOD TIME! HERE IS THE FEW PICS I TOOK,*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*CHILES LUXURY SPORT OUR STYLE *


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*ROGERS FLEETWOOD STYLISTICS*










JORGES LINCOLN DROP TOP "THE REPLACEMENT" STYLISTICS









ROGERS


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*OK BACK TO WORK !!!!

NOT THE BEST PICTURES, BUT HERE THEY ARE, THE BLACK MAMBA!!!*


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

yo curly what can you do to this for 500 to 600 hundred just leafing and pin stripping and can you do yellow candy on one line and leave one sliver 



















pm me on what you thank i like your work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

sup curly wut it do


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 25 2010, 01:48 AM~16719544
> *OK BACK TO WORK !!!!
> 
> NOT THE BEST PICTURES, BUT HERE THEY ARE, THE BLACK MAMBA!!!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 25 2010, 01:48 AM~16719544
> *OK BACK TO WORK !!!!
> 
> NOT THE BEST PICTURES, BUT HERE THEY ARE, THE BLACK MAMBA!!!
> ...


 :wow: Love It! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Caddiloco89 (Jan 18, 2008)

curlys work n it still looks beutifull


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 25 2010, 08:57 PM~16726351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm Jaime you was a little younger then!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=528332&st=0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 26 2010, 09:31 PM~16737992
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=528332&st=0
> *


*Cool!*  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 25 2010, 05:57 PM~16726351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*HA!! MY FIRST POWER WHEELS PAINT JOBS SITTING ON THE SIDE!!!2007 HIGHLIGHT*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*KANDY MAGENTA ... NEVER TOOK A PIC OF IT LEAFED AND STRIPED!! I HEARD SOMEONE SAW IT ABANDONED ON THE SIDE OF A HOUSE :(*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 26 2010, 11:34 PM~16739453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


normally what happens to em..parents wanna do em for the kids.. but 2 months later, kid doesnt even wanna play with em.. waste of money and time...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 08:52 PM~16745160
> *normally what happens to em..parents wanna do em for the kids.. but 2 months later, kid doesnt even wanna play with em.. waste of money and time...
> *


If I was the Parent of that Kid I would Ride around in it Myself Lol! :biggrin: It's too cool to just leave out n abandoned


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 27 2010, 08:48 PM~16745652
> *If I was the Parent of that Kid I would Ride around in it Myself Lol! :biggrin: It's too cool to just leave out n abandoned
> *


me too


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 28 2010, 02:03 PM~16750377
> *me too
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

looking good


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

needs some striping Curly!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*ALBERTS LEXUS FROM SWIFT IS A WRAP!! ON IT'S WAY FOR CLEAR!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

love it, gettin down there sir!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 3 2010, 12:12 AM~16780337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE...


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 3 2010, 02:37 AM~16780523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need one of them paddles for the nuckle heads in Roberts shop, light them bitches up!!!! :twak: 

Your work is looking hella good! Love them big ass rain drops on the swift ride :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 3 2010, 03:01 AM~16781015
> *I need one of them paddles for the nuckle heads in Roberts shop, light them bitches up!!!! :twak:
> 
> Your work is looking hella good! Love them big ass rain drops on the swift ride :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 3 2010, 02:01 AM~16781015
> *I need one of them paddles for the nuckle heads in Roberts shop, light them bitches up!!!! :twak:
> 
> Your work is looking hella good! Love them big ass rain drops on the swift ride :biggrin:
> *


looks like nick cleared that paddle.lol


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 09:21 AM~16782053
> *looks like nick cleared that paddle.lol
> *


Thats fucked up Darkness, but yeah it looks like Nicks handy work :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 3 2010, 11:21 AM~16784248
> *Thats fucked up Darkness, but yeah it looks like Nicks handy work :roflmao:
> *


he knows i like to fuck with him about it..
we all run shit from time to time


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 08:21 AM~16782053
> *looks like nick cleared that paddle.lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit+Mar 3 2010, 01:12 AM~16780337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Jan 8 2010, 06:33 PM~16228621
> *You Da Man!!!
> 
> 
> ...




DAAAAMMN!!!! One of the crazy-S paintjob I ever seen :wow: beautifullll


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 4 2010, 05:04 AM~16793313
> *DAAAAMMN!!!! One of the crazy-S paintjob I ever seen :wow: beautifullll
> *


the picture on top is my work and the 68 was painted by buggs LA and i did the leaf & stripe


----------



## let me ryd (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 25 2010, 12:31 AM~16719430
> *CHILES LUXURY SPORT OUR STYLE
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the grand prix convertible


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by let me ryd_@Mar 5 2010, 07:46 PM~16809565
> *how much for the grand prix convertible
> *


$6000 OBO


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*SKIPPYS ' POMONA SWAP MEET ' WAGON*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*SERGIO FROM XPLIZIT CAR CLUB READY FOR THE DUB SHOW SUNDAY!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*ABRAHAMS SUPER SPORT MONTE CARLO READY FOR CLEAR AND A QUICK BUILD UP IN SOUTH GATE, CHECK OUT THE OG LINES AND DECALS DONE IN KANDY LEAF!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*SOME RST EMBLEMS GOING ON THE CENTERCAP OF RIMS FROM THE ORANGE RST FROM LAST WEEK!!*


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 7 2010, 12:35 AM~16817678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man wash your hands...lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 7 2010, 01:45 PM~16820185
> *man wash your hands...lol
> *


Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

hey bro, got your text yest, but file was too large for the phone to show. :angry: ..... do you use a uv lamp when you do the water droplet effect on the cars or do you use patience and wait for them to dry???? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Mar 7 2010, 09:25 PM~16824080
> *hey bro, got your text yest, but file was too large for the phone to show. :angry: ..... do you use a uv lamp when you do the water droplet effect on the cars or do you use patience and wait for them to dry???? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


LET THEM DRY OVER NITE!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

We use special water, i'll sell you some for $50 a gallon.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 7 2010, 10:53 PM~16824909
> *We use special water, i'll sell you some for $50 a gallon.
> *


 :roflmao: TTT for the Homie Curly :worship:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 3 2010, 01:37 AM~16780523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.  i gotta finish the one i started. got it in paint and clear. just gotta get the logo on there and reclear


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 7 2010, 10:53 PM~16824909
> *We use special water, i'll sell you some for $50 a gallon.
> *


sounds like a deal!!! :0 whats your paypal!! :biggrin: must be hard water from the hose, cant do it at home cause i got a water softener and it dont leave water stains :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

*TTT FOR CURLYS PINSTRIPING*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 9 2010, 04:02 AM~16836284
> *TTT FOR CURLYS PINSTRIPING
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

THE LEXUS LOOKS SICK CURLY


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 9 2010, 03:02 AM~16836284
> *TTT FOR CURLYS PINSTRIPING
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 9 2010, 02:02 AM~16836284
> *Got word today that the Lexus took the BEST PAINT AWARD at the DUB Show!! Congratulations to Albert, Swift CC, and J&C's Paint and Body !!*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 9 2010, 03:02 AM~16836284
> *TTT FOR CURLYS PINSTRIPING
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: :worship: :wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 10 2010, 12:57 AM~16846358
> *Got word today that the Lexus took the BEST PAINT AWARD at the DUB Show!! Congratulations to Albert, Swift CC, and J&C's Paint and Body !!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 9 2010, 10:57 PM~16846358
> *Got word today that the Lexus took the BEST PAINT AWARD at the DUB Show!! Congratulations to Albert, Swift CC, and J&C's Paint and Body !!
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## let me ryd (Sep 16, 2009)

HEY CURLY IS YOUR HOMY STILL INTERESTED IN SELLING THAT GRAND PRIX. I TRIED CALLIN HIM BACK . HE DOES NOT PICK UP HIS PHONE


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by let me ryd_@Mar 10 2010, 07:20 PM~16854956
> *HEY CURLY IS YOUR HOMY STILL INTERESTED IN SELLING THAT GRAND PRIX. I TRIED CALLIN HIM BACK . HE DOES NOT PICK UP HIS PHONE
> *


yes, stop by his shop with cash and it's yours. I'll give you the keys. Im at 

7904 adams st. 
paramount ca 90723


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 9 2010, 03:02 AM~16836284
> *TTT FOR CURLYS PINSTRIPING
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: THAT PAINT JOB LOOKS REALLY SEXXXXXY :biggrin:


----------



## mannylak94 (Oct 16, 2007)

MR CURLY REALLY HAPPY WITH THE BLACK MAMBA SO HAPPY IM COMING BACK 4 MORE WORK..!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mannylak94_@Mar 11 2010, 12:38 PM~16861117
> *MR CURLY REALLY HAPPY WITH THE BLACK MAMBA SO HAPPY IM COMING BACK 4 MORE WORK..!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 11 2010, 10:15 PM~16866001
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you guys doin it all now :wow:


----------



## El Frijolito (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 2 2010, 11:08 PM~16167160
> *POST PICS WHEN YOU GET IT ALL PUT BACK TOGETHER HOMIE!
> *


SOON CANT WAIT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey CURLY just wanted to say thank you for getting my wife suburban in .She loves it and what you did to the plaq.


----------



## mannylak94 (Oct 16, 2007)

YES SIR THE HOMEY GOT DOWN ON THE MURALS ALSO..!! ME LIKE'S..! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mannylak94_@Mar 12 2010, 10:59 AM~16870387
> *YES SIR THE HOMEY GOT DOWN ON THE MURALS ALSO..!! ME LIKE'S..! :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOTS TO BRING IT BY WHEN ITS DONE SO WE CAN GET BETTER PICS IN THE SUN! :biggrin:


----------



## mannylak94 (Oct 16, 2007)

:0 DONT TRIP TATMAN THE MAMBA COMING BACK 4 MORE WORK..!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 11 2010, 10:53 PM~16866597
> *Hey CURLY just wanted to say thank you for getting my wife suburban in .She loves it and what you did to the plaq.
> *



PICS PICS PICS PICS... :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

my computer is running slower than a set of dead batteries. I have a bunch of pics to post soon!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 14 2010, 12:27 AM~16884949
> *my computer is running slower than a set of dead batteries. I have a bunch of pics to post soon!
> *


how the gt bike :biggrin: no rush just askn. :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*A LITTLE HOUSE CLEANING WAS IN ORDER AFTER A BUSY START OF THE YEAR!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*GOT TO ADD SOME FINISHING TOUCHES TO THE GRAPHICS ON ELI'S WIFES SUBURBAN "PURPLE CRUSH". THANKS FOR BRINGING IT BY, EVEN AFTER THE LONG DRIVE FROM THE PHOENIX LRM SHOW!!!*


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Curly you ready for the 63 on April 12th.....


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*PAQUIE FROM MILLENIUM CC BROUGHT HIS DAUGHTERS PEDAL CAR FOR SOME PICS OF IT FINALLY ASSEMBLED. NICE RIDE !!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*MORE CARS COMING IN!!!*


----------



## LoLAC82 (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin: WOW Congratulations-U never fail to amaze me :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Mar 14 2010, 10:59 PM~16893013
> *Curly you ready for the 63 on April 12th.....
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you have something going on in the trunk!??


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

THIS IS HOW IT CAME OUT !! SIC!![/b]


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LoLAC82_@Mar 14 2010, 11:06 PM~16893048
> *:biggrin:  WOW Congratulations-U never fail to amaze me  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP CUZ!!! HOWS THE CADDY DOING? I'VE GOT A NICE ONE LIKE YOURS IN THE SHOP NOW, CHECK OUT THE PICS THIS WEEK!!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

SLOW DOWN CURLY THEY CAN'T HANDLE ALL THIS YET :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

PM SENT


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 14 2010, 11:36 PM~16893167
> *THIS IS HOW IT CAME OUT !! SIC!!*
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

wudp curly...dont forget im coming up this month..save some for the caprice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 15 2010, 12:53 AM~16892983
> *GOT TO ADD SOME FINISHING TOUCHES TO THE GRAPHICS ON ELI'S WIFES SUBURBAN "PURPLE CRUSH". THANKS FOR BRINGING IT BY, EVEN AFTER THE LONG DRIVE FROM THE PHOENIX LRM SHOW!!!</span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/DSCF4037.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...



:wow: <span style=\'colorurple\'>LOVE THIS!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

uh ohh! CURLY IS BUSTING OUT!

I BETTER STEP UP MY GAME THIS YEAR YOURE MY COMPETITION!  HAHA!

LOOKING GOOD CURLY! I MAY BE GOING DOWN THERE BY THIS SUMMER ILL BE SURE TO HIT YOU UP TO CHECK OUT THE SHOP YOU GOT!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*GOT A VISIT FROM A TEXAS VIP, JOE FROM LATIN KUSTOMS CC!!! THANKS FOR VISITING THE LITTLE PEOPLE !! STEP UP THE RENTAL CAR THOUGH!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*SAMMY FROM ILLUSTRIOUS CAME BY IN THE MORNING WITH HIS 66 CAPRICE NAMED "BETTER DAYZ"*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

man bro you realy are the man when it come to this stuff keep up the good work I hope I can get some stuff done in the future


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Mar 15 2010, 08:47 PM~16902294
> *uh ohh! CURLY IS BUSTING OUT!
> 
> I BETTER STEP UP MY GAME THIS YEAR YOURE MY COMPETITION!   HAHA!
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: ISNT IT PAST YOUR BED TIME??? .... BRING YOUR BRUSH SO YOU CAN STRIPE UP A WALL FOR ME, REALLY. I NEED TO ADD YOU TO MY PANEL COLLECTION.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 15 2010, 11:47 PM~16902885
> *GOT A VISIT FROM A TEXAS VIP, JOE FROM LATIN KUSTOMS CC!!! THANKS FOR VISITING THE LITTLE PEOPLE !! STEP UP THE RENTAL CAR THOUGH!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 14 2010, 11:53 PM~16892983
> *GOT TO ADD SOME FINISHING TOUCHES TO THE GRAPHICS ON ELI'S WIFES SUBURBAN "PURPLE CRUSH". THANKS FOR BRINGING IT BY, EVEN AFTER THE LONG DRIVE FROM THE PHOENIX LRM SHOW!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Curly it really set it off :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 16 2010, 12:47 AM~16902885
> *GOT A VISIT FROM A TEXAS VIP, JOE FROM LATIN KUSTOMS CC!!! THANKS FOR VISITING THE LITTLE PEOPLE !! STEP UP THE RENTAL CAR THOUGH!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats where Joe took off too!! He was supose to help me on my duece, said I'll be back in 5 min. :biggrin: 
Jaime you should have put his ass to work!!!!


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Good look'n out Curly


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Mar 15 2010, 06:04 PM~16899339
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn that car nice.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: WAD UP CURLY?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

:run:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 16 2010, 08:11 PM~16910221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CRUZING DOWN THE STREET IN MY SIX FOUR!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 16 2010, 07:11 PM~16910221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 15 2010, 01:36 AM~16893167
> *THIS IS HOW IT CAME OUT !! SIC!!*
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 16 2010, 07:54 PM~16912256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*keep this junk in the houston lowrider topic!! It's offensive !!*


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 16 2010, 10:03 PM~16913176
> *keep this junk in the houston lowrider topic!! It's offensive !!
> *


LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER!! THANKS TO JOEY FROM THE BIG UCE FROM BRINGING DOWN "PIMP SLAP" FOR AN UPDATE!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 16 2010, 10:38 AM~16906636
> *Good look'n out Curly
> 
> 
> ...


YOU MADE ME LOOK LIKE A HOMELESS ART MAJOR!!  DAMN SPY PICS!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

]see u on da 5 th of april curly


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 16 2010, 09:24 PM~16913400
> *YOU MADE ME LOOK LIKE A HOMELESS ART MAJOR!!   DAMN SPY PICS!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 14 2010, 11:53 PM~16892983
> *GOT TO ADD SOME FINISHING TOUCHES TO THE GRAPHICS ON ELI'S WIFES SUBURBAN "PURPLE CRUSH". THANKS FOR BRINGING IT BY, EVEN AFTER THE LONG DRIVE FROM THE PHOENIX LRM SHOW!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

love your style dude! very inspirational. :thumbsup:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

I guess there is a little something going on in the trunk.....A KMart special stereo system ... :biggrin: 




























Gotta start brainstorming......Cuz we doing inside and outside homeboy


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 16 2010, 10:22 PM~16913387
> *ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER!! THANKS TO JOEY FROM THE BIG UCE FROM BRINGING DOWN "PIMP SLAP" FOR AN UPDATE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

hey curley when u do leafing do u use size or use clearcoat?i do a lot of custom and have has a few issues with leaf wanting to bubble a few days after i clearcoat it? any pointers?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: *TTMFT* :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 16 2010, 10:22 PM~16913387
> *ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER!! THANKS TO JOEY FROM THE BIG UCE FROM BRINGING DOWN "PIMP SLAP" FOR AN UPDATE!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PIMP SLAP thats awesome


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*NICE NICE VERY NICE WORK!!
SEE YA SOON BUDDY!! :biggrin: 
AND KEEP UP THE XTREME WORK!!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 21 2010, 05:47 PM~16955401
> *hey curley when u do leafing do u use size or use clearcoat?i do a lot of custom and have has a few issues with leaf wanting to bubble a few days after i clearcoat it? any pointers?
> *


what kind of leaf are you using and are you leafing on the basecoat or over colorsanded clear? The only times i've had a problem like that is when the car was recently painted and cleared. Sometimes the solvents from the clear get "locked" in by the leaf and then it causes problems with the final clear. LMK


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 16 2010, 10:22 PM~16913387
> *GRACIAS :biggrin: SORRY FOR THE BIG ASS PICTURES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Mar 23 2010, 12:08 PM~16974672
> *GRACIAS :biggrin: SORRY FOR THE BIG ASS PICTURES
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the props, PM SENT!!


----------



## El Frijolito (Dec 23, 2008)

I JUST CLEARED THE TOWN CAR CURLY CAR LOOKS :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Frijolito_@Mar 23 2010, 10:41 PM~16982198
> *I JUST CLEARED THE TOWN CAR CURLY CAR LOOKS  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LETS SEE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

The k5 after Clear ....


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

hay win can i bring the cuttless back  4 a touch up???????


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 22 2010, 09:09 PM~16968452
> *what kind of leaf are you using and are you leafing on the basecoat or over colorsanded clear? The only times i've had a problem like that is when the car was recently painted and cleared. Sometimes the solvents from the clear get "locked" in by the leaf and then it causes problems with the final clear. LMK
> *


ive done it both ways.....but mostly over clear..i just bought a new can of size and this time around it did fine......ive always used leaf from like coastairbrush and from a place i think called tcpglobal.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=533685


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

What's cracking curly.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ill by a ticket when twilite is done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

wutitdo curly...cant wait to head back up there


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 28 2010, 12:25 AM~17021317
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=533685
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mannylak94 (Oct 16, 2007)

BIG CURLY AND TATMAN DONT 4GET THE MAMBA WAITING 4 U GUYS TO MAKE A LIL ROOM 4 A LIL MORE WORK..!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Another one of curlys jobs...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mannylak94_@Mar 31 2010, 03:50 PM~17057604
> *BIG CURLY AND TATMAN DONT 4GET THE MAMBA WAITING 4 U GUYS TO MAKE A LIL ROOM 4 A LIL MORE WORK..!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CURLY DID MY BIKE COUPLE MONTHS AGO. AND WORKING ON ANOTHER PROJEC OF MINES.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

what up !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

DAMMM LOOKING GOOD CURLY :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

last saturday at curlys shop,..thnks curly ill post up the pics with it cleared...


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks Curly!


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

LOL CHECK OUT WHAT I FOUND!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5PpiKKZVus
ya ya just click on it i dont know how to hook it up right yet. lol :drama:


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

:biggrin: 
http://s62.photobucket.com/albums/h102/hot...=SANY0613-1.flv


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

WOW FROM 42 TO 50 INCH!!!!!!






















:wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

killer work bro


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

Here's a couple of pics of Curly's badass work on some SWIFT CC rides


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

will be updateing the topic with new pics from the shop


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

CHECK IT OUT!!!! :wow: :wow: :biggrin: 













































CURLY AND THE CREW HANDELING BUSINESS!!!!


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

ITS FRIDAY BUT THEY STILL HANDELING SHIT !!!!!






































:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

NICE PICS BRO.... CARS ARE LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*O 
M
G 

iT's TwIliGHT !!!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*LOOK WHO'S NEXT [email protected][email protected]!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUTLdvaHid8


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

wuts good curly...i see my dudes liincoln is up there with you...that shits nice huh?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 17 2010, 08:00 PM~17224575
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h82looooz_@Apr 16 2010, 09:02 PM~17216349
> *CHECK IT OUT!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You boys shutting shit down!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

where the hell is my shirt boy :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*FINISHING TOUCHES ON SOME RIMS FOR MARIAH CAREYS PINK PORSCHE / B-DAY PRESENT !!!!!*







































http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...1EYGEtAPGwfWsAw


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 17 2010, 08:07 PM~17224623
> *where the hell is my shirt boy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :yes:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*FINISHING TOUCHES ON CHOP LEX*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*ALL NEW !!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 17 2010, 08:35 PM~17224344
> *O
> M
> G
> ...


   Turned out really nice. :thumbsup: Frame by me.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 17 2010, 09:38 PM~17224858
> *<span style='color:blue'>IT JUST DONT STOP  *


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*ANOTHER CLASSIC CHEVY ON THE STREETS !!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*BIG MANNY FROM STRAIGHT GAME CC SAN DIEGO WILL BE REPPIN HARD THIS SUMMER!!! 1 WEEK TURNAROUND !!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*HOW DO PAINT GEEKS SPEND THERE EXTRA TIME?? 


WATCHING PAINT DRY !!!*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 18 2010, 12:06 AM~17225023
> *HOW DO PAINT GEEKS SPEND THERE EXTRA TIME??
> WATCHING PAINT DRY !!!
> 
> ...


Done that shit before........but not on purpose :biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 17 2010, 09:07 PM~17224623
> *where the hell is my shirt boy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you gotta get a raffle ticket first! :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 18 2010, 12:54 AM~17225398
> *you gotta get a raffle ticket first! :biggrin:
> *


No problem, who do I make the check out to!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*NOW THE MAILMAN CAN FIND US!!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*IT DON'T STOP !!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*A CLASSIC CURLY 2005 JALE COMING IN FOR SOME TOUCH UPS!!!! VERY RARE !!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*SUPER SPORT MONTE LOGOS*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*CLEARED UP BOX CAPRICE !!!! JB FROM CARSON  !!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*A RETURNING GRADUATE OF CURLY ACADEMY ALL GROWN UP, STOPING BY TO VISIT THE PROFESSOR  

THE BLACK MAMBAS ON THE STREETS   *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 17 2010, 10:00 PM~17224575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see that one done


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*HEARTBREAKER !!!*


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

this will be there soon


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*MAJOR LEAGUES BABY, BRING ON THE YANKEES!!! WE GOT THIS !!!!*


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

TIGHT WORK CURLY :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

damn curly u doing a hell of a good job... good work bro..


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 17 2010, 11:04 PM~17225472
> *No problem, who do I make the check out to!
> *


have curly pull your number for you!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 18 2010, 12:53 AM~17225760
> *MAJOR LEAGUES BABY, BRING ON THE YANKEES!!! WE GOT THIS !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

WUZ GOOD CURLY?, BESIDES THEM BADASS STRIPS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*TwIliGHT* :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 18 2010, 12:44 AM~17225701
> *A RETURNING GRADUATE OF CURLY ACADEMY ALL GROWN UP, STOPING BY TO VISIT THE PROFESSOR
> 
> THE BLACK MAMBAS ON THE STREETS   </span>
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'>NICE! :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 18 2010, 12:48 AM~17225726
> *HEARTBREAKER !!!</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/DSCF4419.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'>I like the Heatbreaker too! Lol :cheesy:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 18 2010, 10:44 AM~17227004
> *have curly pull your number for you!
> *


Sounds good to me!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 17 2010, 10:09 PM~17225511
> *NOW THE MAILMAN CAN FIND US!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

man u doin some great work, jus better n better, thats great!

Flesh-n-Bone from Bone Thugs n Harmony really liked ur work haha


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*TWILGHT* :biggrin:


----------



## DREDOGG (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Apr 21 2010, 02:04 PM~17260773
> *man u doin some great work, jus better n better, thats great!
> 
> Flesh-n-Bone from Bone Thugs n Harmony really liked ur work haha
> ...


nice impala


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2010, 08:35 PM~17264193
> *TWILGHT</span> :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://i43.tinypic.com/hsszzl.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>I Like that! :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 21 2010, 09:39 PM~17265294
> *I Like that!  :cheesy:
> *


why thank u


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

doing a new thang;;;;;


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*BADASS WORK CURLY !!* :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2010, 07:35 PM~17264193
> *TWILGHT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS REALLY NICE BRO


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

bad ass work no doubt


----------



## kaos3535 (Dec 21, 2009)

WHAT UP KURLY N TEAM WAY OF PUTTING IT DOWN OUT THERE YOU GOT SOME CRAZY STUFF COMING OUT .... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...... 



HEY BIG TONY LESS EATING AND MORE WORKING KABRON.......


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*THANX CURLY....... WILL GET SOME CARS TOGETHER SOON TO SEE IF YOU COULD DO THE WORK. *


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Apr 23 2010, 12:40 PM~17281582
> *THANX CURLY....... WILL GET SOME CARS TOGETHER SOON TO SEE IF YOU COULD DO THE WORK.
> 
> 
> ...




I like that, Simple Yet Clean


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 17 2010, 11:09 PM~17225511
> *NOW THE MAILMAN CAN FIND US!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats i nice caprice in ur shop!! :biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Handle it Curly ! ! !Handle it ......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

OUR SECOND CRUISE NIGHT WILL BE MAY 1 2010. IT WILL BE AT CARL JR PARKING LOT. WE GOING TO HAVE IT EVERY FIRST SATURDAY OF THE MONTH.


Yes it is Carls Jr
13151 Crossroads Pkwy
City of Industry CA 91746
off of the 60 and the 605. 
5:30 to 9:00pm


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

curly's got it going on


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

who said it;;;come to curlys and get ur work done;;;;BIG AL


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''BBQ SAT AT CURLYS COME EAT''''''''''''


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 29 2010, 06:03 PM~17345687
> *
> IN THREE WEEKS AL!! LAY OFF THE TEQUILA !!! WERE GOING TO BE THAT THE OLD MEMORIES SHOW IN DOWNEY THIS SATURDAY!! SEE YOU THERE!!*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

be at work in da BARBER SHOP Ddoing what i do best;;CUT HAIR


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

wudup curly.im most likey going up there for tha bbq..gota have some more of those bomb ass tacos that u fed me when i went to pick my car up :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

CURLY.. WTF... HAIR CUT...
hno:

GETTIN CLOSER TO HUGO HUH


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Need an appoinment Curly!let me know when can I go to the shop and set up an appointment.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fulU1bjWtX0
what it do''who said it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3r9FqT7Pz8
gona get da elco 2 u next


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*added the new t.v. and skippy did up the t.v cover*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

WUDDUP CURLY :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Finally hitting the streets...


















Guess who got to drive it first?
















Thanks again for the work!!!
Give me a call, trying to do some more on the other one...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@May 6 2010, 03:18 PM~17411575
> *Finally hitting the streets...
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 29 2010, 08:38 PM~17346829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEAN BIG AL.. BIG RUBE SAID IT... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@May 6 2010, 03:18 PM~17411575
> *Finally hitting the streets...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@May 6 2010, 04:18 PM~17411575
> *Finally hitting the streets...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

big make over;;give it up to curly


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DA ELCO IS NEXT


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

TTTTTTTTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 29 2010, 08:38 PM~17346829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat color is those fenders?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 9 2010, 03:41 AM~17432952
> *wat color is those fenders?
> *


they were candy red marbol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 29 2010, 08:38 PM~17346829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


always like this truck cant wait to see the new version :0 :0 :0 TONY MONTANA SAID IT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Mar 27 2010, 10:25 PM~17021317
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=533685
> 
> *


*EVENTS THIS SATURDAY!!! SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!*


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 9 2010, 11:52 PM~17440272
> *EVENTS THIS SATURDAY!!! SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Apr 17 2010, 10:00 PM~17224575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

got flake????


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 9 2010, 11:52 PM~17440272
> *EVENTS THIS SATURDAY!!! SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ANY MORE PICS OF THE BIKE CURLY. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*SATURDAY!!!SATURDAY!!!SATURDAY!!!*


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: *TTMFT* :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Bobby65 (Feb 5, 2008)

to pinstripe & leaf a big body cadi whats the starting cost ? When could it get done


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bobby65_@May 12 2010, 05:32 PM~17468911
> *to pinstripe & leaf a big body cadi whats the starting cost ? When could it get done
> *


just call and talk to the man  ...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

* BUY YOUR RAFFLE TICKETS PEOPLE...2 MO DAY TILL THE BBQ.....COME TO THE SHOP TO GET YOUR TICKET*


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 11 2010, 08:53 AM~17453048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 9 2010, 11:52 PM~17440272
> *EVENTS THIS SATURDAY!!! SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


are there any tickets left??


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 13 2010, 05:17 PM~17481510
> *are there any tickets left??
> *


YUP COME ON DOWN AND PIC YO TICK


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*
KIM SAYS COME ON DOWN!!!!*


----------



## El Frijolito (Dec 23, 2008)

KURLY SORRY FOR THE LATE PICS BUT BETTER LATE THAN NEVER :cheesy:


----------



## El Frijolito (Dec 23, 2008)

MUCHAS GRACIAS KURLY I WILL CALL FOR MORE WORK LATER :thumbsup:


----------



## El Frijolito (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Frijolito_@May 14 2010, 02:17 PM~17491710
> *KURLY SORRY FOR THE LATE PICS BUT BETTER LATE THAN NEVER :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 13 2010, 08:31 PM~17483618
> *YUP COME ON DOWN AND PIC YO TICK
> *


ima have to come from san diego and get it tomorrow...save me ticket #1


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 14 2010, 08:46 PM~17494816
> *ima have to come from san diego and get it tomorrow...save me ticket #1
> *


THAT TIC IS GONE ALREADY! BUT THERE IS STILL MORE FOR YA! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

how was da bbq


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

be uploading pics right now


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 16 2010, 01:02 PM~17506499
> *be uploading pics right now
> *


HURRY THE HELL UP ALREADY! :buttkick:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

STILL LOADING


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*JUST ANOTHER DAY AT THE SHOP*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*AND THIS IS FROM SAT. BBQ*

*THE CLEAN UP*









*AND.....*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*SKIPPY THE CASHIER*








*ALOT OF FOOD....MMMMMMM*









*WHAT YALL MISSED OUT.......*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Santa Ana Certified Had A Good Time.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*TIME TO START THE RAFFLE.....*










*THE WINNERS OF THE DAY...*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lil Spanks, *A&mCustoms*, classact, deesta

*
YOU GUYS MISSED OUT..LOL*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*SOME OF THE G-RIDES THAT WERE THEIR*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

NICE PICS


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

6 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG. IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

ourstyle los angeles had a goo time kurly :thumbsup: :wave: :yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Give me a call!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Congrats on your new shop brother. ima have to come see ya again for some more striping ....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 19 2010, 10:13 PM~17546740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THEYRE FINE ESPECIALLY THE ONE ON THE RIGHT JESSICA BURCIAGA. SHE WAS MISS FEBRUARY 2009 ON PLAYBOY MAGAZINE. NICE BODY :boink: :boink:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL</span>


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 20 2010, 02:40 PM~17552796
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 20 2010, 02:29 PM~17552725
> *BIG  AL</span>
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

as you do this effect Watermarks and how to avoid that I am prinsipiante Pour the material and technique is very good.

greetings from tijuana homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: *TTMFT* :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

curly did my leafing and patterns


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 24 2010, 11:28 PM~17595459
> *curly did my leafing and patterns
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

BAMMMMM! To The Top!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY SHOW TIME. FAMILY EVENT. LETS ALL ENJOY THIS DAY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## mannylak94 (Oct 16, 2007)

DONT 4GET ABOUT ME BIG CURLY NEED 2 GET THE MAMBA READY 4 SUMMER.!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

wudup curly..this is her...its a bad pic but its sumthin








sorry so late


----------



## JUNEBUGG310 (Apr 27, 2010)

DAM HOMIE YOU DO SOME SICK ASS STRIPING, ILL BE DONE WITH MY 79 MONTE SOON HOPEFULLY YOU CAN LACE ME UP SO I CAN GET MY UCE CC PLAQUE :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Dec 31 2009, 04:44 PM~16147780
> *I'M OPENING A NEW SHOP TO WORK OUT OF. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO VISIT ON THE POSTED HOURS OR CALL ANYTIME !!!!!!
> 
> CURLY
> ...


u charge by car or by job or hourly rate ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

said it
--------------------
koolaid365 
yes sir 8 pm this tue going to be a big one black magic = kool-aid-stacklife-good times-big al- san diego- lancaster-frank hydros-spike-bear-switchman torres empire-pro hoppers- hellfydronics-getting hit-o-hitting hard customs pull up or shut up night this tue at koolaid shop in door hopping only check your people no problems please let do this all summer no hating only hopping music food ladies always men too 8.00 pm this tue. dont be late or be late it ok all night obey the cops if they come please throw your trash in can not on thee ground bottle etc. thank u have a great time koolaid also special guest mad mike vida mtv skaters koolaid quad riders show cars promoters for new places too hop also pilot for new tv show on lowriding bring your cars fast on slow bikes welcome also that right buck? have a nice dat koolaid coils


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jun 8 2010, 08:41 PM~17732947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 8 2010, 10:22 PM~17734149
> *CLEAN
> *


thnx...curly hookd it up!!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

PATTERN TOP WE DID LAST MONTH


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*ANOTHER FUN PROJECT!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*ANOTHER HARLEY PROJECT OUT THE DOOR!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*A NOKTURNAL RIDE FROM 2009 AT A LOCAL SHOW*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*RICK FROM LOWLIFE 63 (FORMERLY KNOWN AS VAN GOGH)*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*DAMN SPY PICS @!#$!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ALWAYS A PLEASURE PEEPING OUT YOUR WORK!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 9 2010, 11:00 PM~17745887
> *ALWAYS A PLEASURE PEEPING OUT YOUR WORK!
> *



*GRACIAS!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*SUICIDE BY HEAT GUN!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*NOTHING A BEER WONT FIX!!*


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jun 9 2010, 11:47 PM~17745827
> *RICK FROM LOWLIFE 63 (FORMERLY KNOWN AS VAN GOGH)
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I was wondering who got down on this one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jun 9 2010, 11:47 PM~17745827
> *RICK FROM LOWLIFE 63 (FORMERLY KNOWN AS VAN GOGH)
> 
> 
> ...


i just nutted...


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jun 9 2010, 11:47 PM~17745827
> *RICK FROM LOWLIFE 63 (FORMERLY KNOWN AS VAN GOGH)
> 
> 
> ...



This car looks good! You are doing a great job, we are so proud of you!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

SkysDaLimit,Jun 10 2010, 01:47 AM~17745827
<span style=\'color:blue\'>YOU BOYS JUST KICKED IN ANOTHER GEAR! LOVE THE WORK ON THESE 2 RANFLAS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

NICE WORK CURLY AND YOUR KREW ALWAYS DOING A GOOD JOB.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jun 10 2010, 01:13 AM~17745976
> *NOTHING A BEER WONT FIX!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jun 9 2010, 11:13 PM~17745976
> *NOTHING A BEER WONT FIX!!
> 
> 
> ...


artie chould be in the colgate comercials :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 10 2010, 01:18 PM~17750337
> *SkysDaLimit,Jun 10 2010, 01:47 AM~17745827
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>YOU BOYS JUST KICKED IN ANOTHER GEAR! LOVE THE WORK ON THESE 2 RANFLAS!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*
> [/b]


NOW KNOW AS VAN GOGH RELOADED, GOOD LOOKING MR CURLY!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

clean work curly keep rockin that paint.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DO THE DAMN THING!! GOOD WORK


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: On Van Gogh Reloaded....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 10 2010, 01:18 PM~17750337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 4 2010, 11:26 PM~16518484
> *ALMOST DONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 faaaaaaaaawk thats sick :0 :0 :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Feb 5 2010, 09:00 PM~16527352
> *CHECK OUT THE NEW HONDA COMMERCIAL FEATURING A SMALL CLIP OF THE SWIFT CC CIVIC "Mi Delirio",
> 
> 
> ...


saw this car at a show last month and it was sick :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*
JOHNNY FROM OUR STYLES 62 IMPALA GETTING A NEW PATTERN TOP!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*AIRBRUSHWORK DONE BY JESSE FROM CURLYS PINSTRIPING ON GUSTAVOS 74 CAPRICE "EL RUBY" FROM OUR STYLE CC!!!*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

wudup curly..i see you


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*2009 CHEVY RST IN FROM SOME CUSTOM RACING STRIPES !!!*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

fine ignore me ...but ima get at you later about some work.....ima need a flaked out top like we talked about...OH YEA I HOPE YOUR STILL PLANNING ON COMING DOWN FOR OUR PICNIC..ITS GONNA BE IN AUGUST!!!IM GIVING YOU A FAIR HEADS UP!!!!YOU,YOUR CLUB,ALL THE PEEPS IN YOUR SHOP,HOPEFULLY ALL OF YOU CAN COME DOWN...IMA GIVE YOU THE EXACT DATE LATER!!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*ANOTHER G-BODY GETTING READY FOR THE SUMMER!!!!*


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*CHOLO ART!!!!! CLEAN UP YOUR TOOL BOX!!!! IT'S A MESS!!!! *


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit+Jun 16 2010, 10:09 PM~17810812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT DONT STOP HOMIE


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jun 8 2010, 07:41 PM~17732947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir clean tryn 2 get my car up there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Wut it du curly... 

I didn't get a chance to tell you how sick the roof looked on that top secret car you showed me before I left. OFF THE F-ING CHAIN HOMIE! WoW...! 

Keep-em comming ...  


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jun 16 2010, 11:21 PM~17810962
> * CHOLO ART!!!!! CLEAN UP YOUR TOOL BOX!!!! IT'S A MESS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jun 16 2010, 10:21 PM~17810962
> * CHOLO ART!!!!! CLEAN UP YOUR TOOL BOX!!!! IT'S A MESS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Dec 31 2009, 06:55 PM~16147882
> *SOME THING FOR NEW YEARS DAY !!
> 
> 
> ...



HOLLY SHIT...... :wow: 

GET DOWN HOMIE :wow:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

WHAT UP CURLY :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Curlys Work on my ride


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*THE CREW....LOL*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 24 2010, 10:21 PM~17880912
> *THE CREW....LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 28 2010, 10:22 PM~17913291
> *:biggrin:
> *



I SEEN UR BIKE AT ORANGE COUNTY SHOW. ITS ONE CLEAN ASS BIKE FIRST TIME SEEING IT IN PERSON.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 23 2010, 05:18 PM~17869208
> *Curlys Work on my ride
> 
> 
> ...


BLING BLING !


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 30 2010, 01:16 PM~17927426
> *I SEEN UR BIKE AT ORANGE COUNTY SHOW. ITS ONE CLEAN ASS BIKE FIRST TIME SEEING IT IN PERSON.
> *


and were not done yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 30 2010, 09:09 PM~17931778
> *and were not done yet
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 30 2010, 09:09 PM~17931778
> *and were not done yet
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

CURLY THANKS FOR TAKING CARE OF ALL OUR TOUCH UPS AND CUSTOM CHIPS 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

They came out nice!


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)

SEE YOU MONDAY CURLY


----------



## Bobby65 (Feb 5, 2008)

whats up curly can't wait to see what u come up with for my ride :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 7 2010, 07:48 PM~17988167
> *
> 
> 
> ...



UH OHH!! SO THAT'S HOW POT HOLES AR MADE?!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jul 7 2010, 10:02 PM~17988319
> *UH OHH!! SO THAT'S HOW POT HOLES AR MADE?!!!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 1 2010, 09:46 PM~17941596
> *CURLY THANKS FOR TAKING CARE OF ALL OUR TOUCH UPS AND CUSTOM CHIPS
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: THAT RED IS KILLIN ME :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: looks crazy bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

wudup curly and fellas at the shop...ima post that flyer for my clubs picnic down here in DAYGO later this week...hope you guys can make it and come through reppin...you dont wanna miss it...big fish will be in the house so bring you ryders and be ready to floss


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wheres da pics dammit


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jul 14 2010, 08:25 PM~18049132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

much better


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: :naughty:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

hire me!

i can learn to pinstripe


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jul 15 2010, 01:47 PM~18055416
> *hire me!
> 
> i can learn to pinstripe
> *


but can you hire the sexual harasement from Lil Spanks??


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

mee too mee too i can learn patterns :cheesy:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jul 15 2010, 10:52 PM~18059148
> *but can you hire the sexual harasement from Lil Spanks??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit+Jul 15 2010, 10:52 PM~18059148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well if thats the case.. can i be shop bitch..lol


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

dammm curly


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Jul 16 2010, 08:04 AM~18060490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

K.C. at curleys. :biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 20 2010, 09:57 PM~18098677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 20 2010, 09:57 PM~18098677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2010, 11:50 AM~18061574
> *well if thats the case.. can i be shop bitch..lol
> *


YOU ALREADY A SHOP BITCH. SKID! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 25 2010, 05:23 PM~18138017
> *YOU ALREADY A SHOP BITCH. SKID! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


who u..
and not deez nuts


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

HOW MUCH WOULD YOU CHARGE FOR A BIKE FRAME TO GET SILVERLEAFED


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jul 29 2010, 08:33 AM~18173437
> *HOW MUCH WOULD YOU CHARGE FOR  A BIKE FRAME TO GET SILVERLEAFED
> *


PM SENT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

THE NEW STRIPER IN TRAINING! LETS SEE IF HE CAN MAKE IT!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jul 29 2010, 09:33 AM~18173437
> *HOW MUCH WOULD YOU CHARGE FOR  A BIKE FRAME TO GET SILVERLEAFED
> *


X2


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

ttt for curlys pinstriping


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 23 2010, 05:18 PM~17869208
> *Curlys Work on my ride
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Example of Jumbo flake with blue candy on top WET.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 1 2010, 10:04 PM~17941758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEANEST WHEELS EVER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Good lookin out CURLY!CAN'T WAIT FOR THE 16TH....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 1 2010, 06:01 PM~18201001
> *
> *


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

NICE SEEING YOU AGAIN CURLY :thumbsup: AND THAT RAG LOOKED GOOD W/ THAT TROPHY HANGEN OUT :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

Luv your work! We need you in Charlotte, NC


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

its true


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: R00STER, ericaumbay, low81regal, KIPPY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 1961ntheworks (Jan 29, 2010)

> nice work
> how much for sumthing like this on a black 72 rag in silver with maybe a lil bit on the hood and trunk thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

Wheres CURLY? :dunno:


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

WHATS UR PRICES.....U CHARGE BY THE CAR OR HOUR ? OR DO I CALL 4 PRICE I HAVE 81 LINCOLN I WANT GET HOOKED UP


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 18 2010, 05:00 AM~18341064
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

*NEW ADDRESS FOR THE STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC SAME DATE THIS SUNDAY AUG 22ND NEW BIGGER LOCATION: 
2125 PARK BLVD. SD, CA 92101
(619) 634-6088

ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE NAVAL HOSPITAL (BALBOA PARK)!!! BIGGER SPOT LOTS OF PARKING, FLAT GROUND AND LARGE PARK GRASS AREA .....THE GAME DON'T STOP 

IT'S GAME DAY FELLAS ........ *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## KADILLAKIN (Apr 7, 2009)

Tangerine Dream after getting cleared after Curly got done wit it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Aug 16 2010, 11:00 PM~18329232
> *Wheres CURLY? :dunno:
> *


He's been on lock down workin on my car


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 22 2010, 12:13 AM~18373671
> *He's been on lock down workin on my car
> *


WELL WERES THE PICS THEN? :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 22 2010, 07:13 AM~18373671
> *He's been on lock down workin on my car
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

THANK YOU TO CURLY AND THE REST OF THE ILLUSTRIOUS CLUB MEMBERS FOR COMINGDOWN TO SAN DIEGO FOR THE 3RD ANNUAL STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC.HOPE YALL HAD A GOOD TIME AND HOPE YOU GUYS MAKE IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Aug 23 2010, 04:55 PM~18386622
> *THANK YOU TO CURLY AND THE REST OF THE ILLUSTRIOUS CLUB MEMBERS FOR COMINGDOWN TO SAN DIEGO FOR THE 3RD ANNUAL STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC.HOPE YALL HAD A GOOD TIME AND HOPE YOU GUYS MAKE IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR!!
> *










made an apearance is SAN DIEGO


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:worship: :thumbsup: Lookin good


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

thank yiu for everything cruly


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 3 2010, 10:05 AM~18478836
> *
> *


 hno:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:biggrin: Nice rag Curly... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new pics??


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Sep 16 2010, 09:30 PM~18587346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Super clean ride!


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

*See you next week Curly...*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

LITTLE SNEAK PEAK FOR HH FROM CURLY'S


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Dec 31 2009, 06:44 PM~16147774
> *
> *


what your ETA on custom paint wheels??


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 25 2010, 09:58 PM~18662514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 25 2010, 10:58 PM~18662514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Sep 25 2010, 08:57 PM~18662508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*THANKS CURLY..BFF..*:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*BIKES DAT CURLYS DONE...*


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT... :cheesy: 

What up Curly... :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 19 2010, 09:47 PM~18608095
> *Super clean ride!
> *


thanks man


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*SEMA 2010 NEXT MONTH!!!*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Oct 22 2010, 11:45 AM~18880230
> *SEMA 2010 NEXT MONTH!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Oct 22 2010, 10:45 AM~18880230
> *SEMA 2010 NEXT MONTH!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Oct 22 2010, 09:45 AM~18880230
> *SEMA 2010 NEXT MONTH!!!
> 
> 
> ...


the one on the far right is my homies sister on da real :0 :naughty:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

CURLY........CURLY........CURLY........


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 28 2010, 10:05 PM~18937058
> *the one on the far right is my homies sister on da real :0  :naughty:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

> Here is a few of Curly's work for Latin Kustoms!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTMFT FOR CURLY


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 9 2010, 06:38 PM~19028207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHY MY LIL BRO GETTING PULLED OVER :roflmao: *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 14 2010, 07:20 PM~19067159
> *WHY MY LIL BRO GETTING PULLED OVER :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

bump


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Wudup curly


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

WHAT'S UP HOMIE


> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Nov 9 2010, 06:38 PM~19028207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Sep 25 2010, 10:58 PM~18662514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*SPOTTED THIS ONE IN ODESSA*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 24 2010, 12:36 PM~19152763
> *SPOTTED THIS ONE IN ODESSA
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 24 2010, 10:36 AM~19152763
> *
> looks like a caddy!! I wonder which one!?!</span>*


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 28 2010, 03:27 PM~19183234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 25 2010, 01:04 AM~19158824
> *
> looks like a caddy!! I wonder which one!?!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

cuuuuuuuuurrrrrrllllyyyyy


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 28 2010, 09:36 PM~19186703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

i can dig it mang!!!! 
i like yo style fam


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 28 2010, 09:36 PM~19186703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*THANKS JAIME, JESSE AND ANY ONE ELSE THAT WORKED ON THE SIGN BOARDS! THEY CAME OUT BAD ASS, I GOT ALOT OF PROPS ON EM ALREADY :biggrin: *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 15 2010, 05:57 PM~19336559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight video! :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

tatman,Nov 28 2010, 01:27 PM~19183234]

















[/quote]
:wow: :wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 15 2010, 06:57 PM~19336559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

There it is.. the team getting down. :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1012/1untitled-22-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 20 2010, 03:15 PM~19376668
> *<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1012/1untitled-22-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


is he in texas right now?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 21 2010, 04:25 PM~19386933
> *is he in texas right now?
> *


yes sir


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Wudup curly.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 15 2010, 05:57 PM~19336559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LITTLE JOE'S AND JOEY'S RIDES GETTING THAT CURLY TOUCH *:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

boilers brother was looking for his info to get his truck striped.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT UP CURLY??? BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

my ***** curly


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 28 2010, 12:27 AM~19436954
> *my ***** curly
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome work, you make all look too easy


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice :wow: :wow: 

i love subtle pinstriping


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :wave:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

nice work :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wow: just went throu the entire topic and you do some amazing work. just speachless.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 31 2010, 03:03 AM~19465423
> *:wow: just went throu the entire topic and you do some amazing work. just speachless.
> *


HEY CURLY, JUST WANTED TO THANK YOU AGAIN FOR THE GREAT JOB YOU DID, I'LL BE IN TOUCH SOON FOR THE OTHER PROJECT. WHEN YOU FINISH THAT YOU CAN GET A PIC OF THE WHOLE SETUP TOGETHER :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTTT


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

hno: CANT WAIT


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

TTT!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

What Up Curly, just thought I would extend the invitation out to you and the Curly's Pinstriping Crew since we are operating in the same city of Paramount, come swing by and help us celebrate on a Sunday Afternoon.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589361


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## scanlessfool (Nov 12, 2006)

Sent a message from some work


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 31 2010, 03:03 AM~19465423
> *:wow: just went throu the entire topic and you do some amazing work. just speachless.
> *


same here ! amazing skills ! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 61chev (Jun 14, 2011)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET IN TOUCH WITH CURLY I'VE CALLED HIS CELL PHONE FOR A WEEK STRAIGHT AND LEFT TEXT MESSAGES NO ANSWER AND NO RESPONSE!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HOW DO YOU GET A HOLD OF CURLY? MY UNCLE NEEDS HIS T BIRD STRIPED. :yes::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

DIPN714 said:


> DIPN714 said:
> 
> 
> > That's my daily driver uffin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

TTT for curly. post up some pic's for 2013


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

wsrider said:


> TTT for curly. post up some pic's for 2013


 x2


----------

